# Sleep and awake times



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi folks,
My hedgie is still little, about 6 weeks old.

I know that they require a lot more sleep the younger they are so I am wondering when the best time to wake him up would be. I try not to disturb him at all before 4 pm accept when I put him in his little hedgie bed in the mornings when I see that he has fallen asleep on his wheel.lol and my roommate and I will wake him about 4-4:30 to play for 30 mins max, as deemed safe by a few people on the site. After this I out him away till its around 7:30-8pm and play for a while.

Is this safe/ok/enough sleep? I want him to be happy and healthy!

What is the best schedule for time with your hedgies and sleep time for them? Thanks!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

They usually make their own schedules. I know that Prim wakes up, on her own, at about 9pm (I turn the lights off at about 830), she eats and wheels for about an hour or 2 then goes back to sleep until 2-3am and is up until about 6am.

I do get her out during the day for her to sit in my lap while I watch tv or whatever. I also sometimes take her out and about with me. I bathe her every Friday or Saturday when I do hedgie laundry and I wait until after 4pm before I do that.

Did that answer your questions?


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Somewhat.
But I ask because sometimes he is still sleeping around 8 or 9 but he seems to do rather well with it as I'll wake him, put him directly in his potty pan, and then we'll eat dinner together and hang out while I do homework or unwind. Then when I put him back, he'll wheel for a bit and pass out and then later he'll wheel again and then about that time he's back in his hutch and trying to start really sleeping (its just around day light at this point). I am mostly concerned about the waking him up. Should I really be doing that? Or should I just try to wake up to play with him? That's really what I am more curious about.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's perfectly fine to wake them up for cuddle/play time in the evenings.  It's only if you wake them during the day time that it's encouraged to just let them sleep rather than try to keep them awake ore have them play. But once it's after say, 6-7 pm, you're not going to hurt anything by waking them up for cuddles or playing. Especially with babies, who sleep a lot, it'd be difficult to wait until they're awake on their own to play with them, and some hedgehogs don't get up on their own until late at night (midnight or after), so it'd be difficult to wait for them as well. You can adjust them to your schedule, within reason.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Lilysmommy! Now we play about 7-8 every night and he is usually awake and on his wheel, all ready to go.


----------

